# Pictures of all my Bettas! Please Look <3



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

First off, I have 9 Bettas. I was at a pet shop and the one Betta was very sad looking today, so I ended up taking him home. So now I have no more tanks. This was before I noticed Sherbert was getting to stressed so now I have to convince my mom to buy me some fake plants...anyways. I feel bad, but I cant do anything about it now. Anyway...heres some pictures of my lovelies..

Franklin- The pain in the butt who got me hooked. CT from Walmart









Bash- CT from Walmart









Sherbert-VT from Pet store

















Unnamed- VT from Walmart, OMG..Finally a good picture, he hates the camera.

















Loki- Double Tail Half Moon from Pet Smart. Im guessing this guy was young when I bought him, he was mostly all white/clear but now he is turning a gorgeous teal color









Unnamed- VT from Pet Smart. He was $2 because of the sale..lol. I heard he was a Butterfly coloration?

















Eddy- What can I say? Hes a CT from Walmart in WV. He was a impulse buy only because places around me only have red and blue bettas..I bought him after a cousin's funeral, hence his name.

















Gilbert- VT from the same WV walmart as Eddy...

























Last but not least-

Unnamed again..- VT from a Pet Store, I think ive seen people call them a dalmatian coloration? I dont know how good the pics are but he is a light pink with red spots on his fins.

















I fail at names, but when I find one I love I stick with it. Id ask for suggestions but Im picky and dont want to waste your time  But if you have a great one post it


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Love your bettas c: they're handsome!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh my! I've never seen a butterfly VT before. amazing little guy!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous x


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

would you mind if i made these fish into a family spread? ill cut and pase the actual fish onto a blank back drop or one of your choice. i can also ad their names.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Your bettas are so cool!!!! I currently have 2 bettas! I love yours. Did you need help naming some of them because if you search betta names on this website then somebody has put up like 300 names and some links to good betta naming sites.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love Eddy bc of his slate grey coloring!! 
Your butterfly reminds me of a sherbet ice cream so I think you got the names confused!! lol I'm joking! But he is nice. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Love em all!! you got some pretty fishy's the VT orange butterfly one, I thought of the name "Spice" for some reason..or "Ginger" lol..still a spice..guess I am hungry..beautiful pics too!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely bettas  I especially love Loki!


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

betta fan21 said:


> would you mind if i made these fish into a family spread? ill cut and pase the actual fish onto a blank back drop or one of your choice. i can also ad their names.


 
Sure, no problem. Sounds interesting.

Thanks everyone, I <3 them all.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

aw they are wonderful!


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

Love them! very nice


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Today is the day they will get their new terra cotta pot homes  
I may add some more pictures as well.

Also, anyone have advice for heaters? I have a 1.7 gal tank, and a 2.5 gal tank, they currently have heaters that say they are used for 1-5gal tanks but the water seems to stay around 80.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You could get 25w heaters. But I find the aqueon 10w preset heater works fine (has been for months) and I have a topfin 25w adjustable heater. Both work great


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

So, Mr Loki decided he didnt want black eyes anymore..so now they are the most gorgeous blue eyes I have ever seen. The "dalamatian" ones loves to flare at anything and everything. I had to move Sherbert into the 3 gal and then move the blue one into the divided tank. The blue one is so relaxed, he doesnt flare. I think he is broken lol.


----------



## Rotor (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh I love mr.butterfly un-named his colors are so pretty! Loki has a cool coloration as well  I;d love to see a pic with his new eye color!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the 6th one he's so pretty!


----------

